# Starting out



## gems23 (Apr 2, 2006)

We are going to be sending in our paperwork soon.

I was just wondering, will they give me Provera to induce AF as i don't see her naturally or how does it work?

Also, how much time out of work should i expect to need?

Thanks

xx


----------



## allybee17 (Oct 5, 2006)

hiya gems   and welcome...... I'm not sure on your 1st question regardding AF as I'm pretty regular!!! but your second question I'm on the nasal spray stage at the mo and am going up to lister tomorrow for a baseline scan but up till now I've had about 6 days of work not many really over 5 months, but I've had to go up 3 times to have one blood test repeated so you can knock 3 of the 6 if everything goes OK with you.... it's now I'm gonna be taking off a few more days I'm guess about another 4 to 5 from this stage to egg transfer. but you should not worry as you don't have to tell your work what you are doing only that you have hospital appointments and in that case they can not stop you going. hope all goes well allyson xx


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Hiya Gem, welcome to the mad house! Im not sure about the af question, they may be able to tell you? 

The second question is, for the first few weeks, ie scans and tests and what not its not really much, but once you start stimming you will be up there maybe every 3 or 4 days until e/c which you will probably need 1 or 2 days off to recover, then your 2ww, which is up to you!

I dont think it adds up to many days in total, depending on where you work?

Good luck though! Which clinic are you going with??

Kate
xxxx


----------



## gems23 (Apr 2, 2006)

Allyson & Kate,

Thanks for the advice. It doesn't sound like too much time off and although i reckon it might cause problems with work, its tough . Is e/c painful?

I would be going to Salisbury Fertility Centre. The waiting list as far as i'm aware for a consultation is 2mths.

Things have changed since this post though, i originally could not be offered injectables at my current hospital which meant IVF was the next step, but my gynae works mainly in another hospital and the PCT said he should be offering me them at that one, so i'm on the case. So i might be getting them first, we shall see. 

xx


----------



## allybee17 (Oct 5, 2006)

hiya gem, ref painfull e/c not got to that bit yet!!! but at the lister they put you out so you don't feel anyhting but then after i've not heard anyone say they have been in that much pain so i guess the answer to your question is no not really  allyson xx


----------



## gems23 (Apr 2, 2006)

Thanks Allyson.

Goodluck to you both.

xx


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Couldnt answer that question either hun! Hopefully not!!  

Good luck!!! Hope to see you on the board soon. xxxx


----------

